# New to the Forum



## bigdaddylove (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all the ABTS look great and i will be adding them to my smoking repertoire, but i have one question?  What does ABT stand for?

thanks


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Atomic Buffalo Turd.  Much tastier than they sound!!


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 19, 2010)

FYI, you can click "Wiki" up top and then on Acronyms under the "A" section.  That will fill you in on a lot of the lingo here.


----------



## bigdaddylove (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks, and thanks for the heads up on the wiki button, still filling my way around here.


----------



## shhaker (Aug 19, 2010)

welcome!! lots of good info here!! check out the bbq sause and rub jeff sells its great.....


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

First off Welcome Big Daddy to SMF. you'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF !!  Beware, your wallet!!  Yeah Yeah...smoking aint expensive..until you decide to try everything!!


----------



## shhaker (Aug 20, 2010)

ohhh you mean my 100 a week habit aint bad?...tell that to my wife...she like it, she rarely cooks dinner anymore!! but i got her taking pics of my meat all the time. winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - like the others said you will be a lot lighter in the wallet with all the things you are going to want to smoke here

We were at a birthday party last weekend and someone was looking at the pictures on our camera and started laughing - I have more pictures of food than I do of my 9 grandkids


----------

